# How do I make a bright blue?



## thunderseed (Mar 19, 2014)

I am having such a hard time trying to figure out how to create the exact hues of blues in the sky of this photograph. They are just such bright brilliant colours that don't match any of my paints. They are impossible for me to make and do not exist in any of the paint stores around here. 

Is it just me or does that blue have a faint purple tint to it or am I seeing things?

I've used cobalt, ultramarine, and even a neon blue and I tried mixing them together or with white, yellow and magenta.
Cobalt is too grey, ultramarine is too dark and not the right colour at all. I even tried using blue wall paint that looks bright on my walls, but looks light blue on my canvas. 

I'm painting this landscape in acrylics for this photographer and I do my paintings as realistic as possible, so I want to match the exact colour. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## thunderseed (Mar 19, 2014)

anyone? I'm getting to the point I might just go down to a paint store soon, you know the type of paint for on walls and see if they can colour match it for me, but I'm not sure if that paint will ever be able to be thickened enough for use on canvas. It also smells toxic. There has got to be a better way.


----------



## StudioWhitsunday (Apr 15, 2014)

*Pthalo Blue Mix*

You could try this. Mix pthalo blue with a little white to make a chromatic blue. A touch of alizarin crimson will add a purplish tinge. Hope this helps.


----------

